# Cockspur Hawthorn



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Has any one try to use Cockspur Hawthorn in there layout?Just wondering if you could Bonzi them?Sean


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I ended up planting a small cluster. 
They are next to some Alberta spruces,and Maples. 
 
 
 
We'll see how they do. 
Sean


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Funny you should spell bonsai as bonzi, there is a product called "Bonzi" which is a chemical for regulating plant growth. 

So either way, the answer is yes, if you are wanting to "bonsai" them, and it does not work, get some "Bonzi" from Sygenta: http://www.syngentaprofessionalproducts.com/prodrender/index.aspx?ProdID=878&ProdNM=Bonzi 

I did not realize the market for this stuff... might actually be useful in our hobby for numerous things, like out of control ground covers. 

Greg


----------

